# norco shore 1 2008-9 hinterbau kennline



## 2speed2slow (16. September 2015)

gude habe en altes shore 1 von 08-09

meine frage will die Cola dose von rockshox vivid air  mit progressivem kennline einbauen,,,
passt der zum hinterbau?????

oder ist des beim shore egal ???

gruss 2speed


----------

